# Ewe Bleeding From Rectum



## CountryFried (Dec 22, 2003)

This a.m. I found a 3 yr. old ewe down, with a ram standing over her. She was hardly able to walk, with alot of mud from the top of her back, down one side about 1' wide, (which seemed odd), and I noticed bleeding on her backside. I put her up in a stall, washed off the mud, checked for a wound, but found none. I gave her a shot of PenG, and some grain, but this evening 
she seems no better, with her rear quarters wanting to go down upon standing. There is blood coming from her rectum. She is pregnant, but not due. I double checked to make sure it was not bleeding from the vaginal area. Any ideas ?
Thanks!
Sherry


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Her poop is normal? Bright red blood or black? If there wasn't much blood she was probably injured by the ram. If so then I'd give her a shot of AD, and a drench that included coffee, dextrose, ASA (crushed asprin 6-8 reg strength), and maybe even 100 cc SubQ of Calcium 2 or 3 times over 48 hours. If her poop is *not* normal I'd suspect coccidia, and she'll need a sulfa like sulfamethazine, in her water as directed. If she worsens I'd cetainly call a vet there are viral possibilities too. JMO I can't see her at all, so it would be easy to be wrong.


----------



## CountryFried (Dec 22, 2003)

Ross,
Thanks So Much For Such A Quick And Concise Reply! I'm Getting Right On It. I Just Love This Forum.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Hello Ross, Is an explanation of your drench and coffee in particular back in the "archives" somewhere? Thanks, Liese, Piedmont region, NC


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Just caffienated coffee for a boost, I've used flat cola too for that matter. You could add as much water again for extra hydration and even electrolites. its not a hard and fast recipe I often leave out the ASA, I occasionally add antihistamines.


----------

